
City of Heroes closes down - webology
http://na.cityofheroes.com/en/news/news_archive/thank_you.php
======
Blackavar
The title deserves fixing, IMO. It's not just CoH, NCSoft is closing Paragon
Studios.

I can certainly speculate that it's fallout from some other bad decisions on
NCSoft's part, since they reported a $6 Million loss for Q2.

~~~
kaonashi
Probably that and an intense desire to devote as much resources as possible to
Guild Wars 2, which is turning out to be quite a hit.

